# OT - Some Punk Rock Videos



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi guys!

Here's 3 Electric Frankenstein punk rock video's I created. Hope you like them!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVYPbmHwlEg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9nyXtIbH6w&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZ-b__EjJIo&feature=related

Enjoy!

Trevor Ursulescu
Monster Hobbies


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

ThanX for looking...you 37 people. You know who you are!:wave:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

make it 38. Not much of a punk rock crowd over here. I might be the only one. Good to see EF is still kickin' and you got something going with them. You have the low budget punk rock video thing down.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

HEY, don't complain. I checked 'em out and they sure ain't Hank Williams but at least I looked !


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

ThanX guys! Maybe I'll do a Hank Williams one for ya Dabs. At least I'm in the right place....the Praries of Alberta.

Only thing is, with EF, I'm allowed to use their music.

We're going to do a DVD that's in 3D and they're going to advertise my store and possibly put "Terror of Frankenstein" on it as an "Easter Egg" bonus thing.
Should be cool to see that in 3D! It's coming out in October.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

" Louie, this could be the start of a beautiful friendship" - Bogart-


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Hank was a bit of a Punk himself.










And his grandson didn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Not a punk....REBEL! The South Will Rise Again!

Hey...what if Canada helped the South to Rise Again? We could come in from the North!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Hey, what if the North blew the asses off everyone again! Yeah, that would be fun!! First things first: Canada doesn't have 3/4 the population of the Northern US and of that 3/4, nearly 80% are drunk, stoned or both. Also, you have to remember nearly all of the most dangerous cities in the US are in the north and the ones that aren't, don't claim the South. So, my question is are you feeling lucky? Well, are ya? PUNK!

of course I don't mean 80% of Canadians are drunks or druggies. I'm just jerking MadCap's chain.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well....we COULD go back and burn the Whitehouse down to the ground again, like we did in 1812.....And we WOULD have the surprise attack since the US doesn't think Canada's a country. You can't kill what doesn't really exist!:jest:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Yeah, that and the fact we could drop a nuke on Canada and still not hit anything but trees and trailer parks. :tongue: 

You're also basing your attack on the understanding Canada could participate as one army. After all, you can't seem to get to a place where the French and the English can get along, let alone fight alongside each other. It might, in fact, be more of a help to us than a hindrance.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, we'd send in the French first, and after the war ended between you and them, call a truce!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Remeber, Mr. Harker.....

The true strength of a Canadian is that no one REALLY believes he exists!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Well, we'd send in the French first, and after the war ended between you and them, call a truce!


I actually laughed out loud!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

You may have to cross Pennsylvania somewhere along the way, one of the most armed states in the nation and the biggest deer hunting state, so a few nothern peasants shouldn't be a problem. "Scuse me while I go clean the ol' .44 magnum, or the .357, or the .38 special, or the .22 magnum, or the .30 carbine.............and then Baron would love to se ya'!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Let me know when it starts boys. I'll cook up some popcorn and turn on the news.......

Chris.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I am going to sit down here in Maryland and watch it on TV with A-nut. If things get out of hand, Dabbler, lemme know. I'll be right up!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

DF, you're always welcome to come over here to watch the fun mate. Hell, everybody's welcome!! We've got 3 pubs (bars?) in the area with big screen TVs, so we can all get wasted in comfort while we watch!!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Actually, if we send in the French, they'd probably surrender.

We'll just get you with an influx of Mad Cows. Seems like you always have a problem protecting the border from them.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey that's a deal, we'll swap you a carload of tomatoes !!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey...you guys are making me hungry for a Whopper with extra tomato...Wholesome goodness all in a bun :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hey...we'll all get in trouble from Hank if we keep this up!

....ummm...watch my video's, ok? :wave:

Oh yeah...and eat a nice, juicy, (mad cow) HAMBURGER with (ecoili) Tomatoes and finish it up with a large cup of rootbeer with (hepititus A infested) ice! Good to Go!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

MadCap Romanian said:


> ,
> 
> We'll just get you with an influx of Mad Cows. QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

See! We're winning already! 

And we weren't even trying for Australia!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Well....we COULD go back and burn the Whitehouse down to the ground again, like we did in 1812.....And we WOULD have the surprise attack since the US doesn't think Canada's a country. You can't kill what doesn't really exist!:jest:


The Rumanians were here in 1812 ?? Who knew ???


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Canadians Dabs....Canadians. However...it MIGHT have been a Romanian/Canadian who lit the match!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Careful or you could become the 51st state and raise the Canadian income and IQ by 50%.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

52nd state. The 51st is Puerto Rico. :thumbsup: Well, isn't it? Our presidential candidates traveled there to campaign. :freak:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

> Careful or you could become the 51st state and raise the Canadian income and IQ by 50%.


Poor Dabs! What you don't know!

Just have a look at these videos : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlrfGx4ncgI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4e-O9LJluY&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sncuy89bjCc

All Canadian made!

Besides, our $ is higher than yours!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

He was talking about income, not value of the dollar. And don't get too happy, our dollar was worth more than yours for like a billion years. It'll end up that way again. lol! (once Bush baby is out of office).


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

This is my favorite part of the Arow film : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEeaomG32Dc&feature=related


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Actually KJ, I hope you guys get rid of him soon! I want to go back to the open, unprotected Canada/US boarder and the relationship our 2 countries had in the Regan and Clinton years! hopefully Obama can fix that mess as well a Katrina and the rest of the IMPORTANT things for America that were clouded over during the Bush years!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh, about the economy....Alberta is now the richest Provience in all of Canada and has been for a few years. I also heard recently that we're getting a new millitary budget soon. There hasn't been one since the 1950's and if we don't have someone in power like Defenbaker, who scraped the original Arrow project in 1959, then we might build a new Arrow and hopefully get it to go up to Mach 10 instead of the 1959 arrow that went to Mach 3.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm afraid the open border might be a thing of the past. Bush didn't cause that.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, whatever happens after Bush is gone, I do sincerly hope that our 2 countries mend as much as they can...as much that was lost in the last 8 years.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah it really blows Chunks....When I was a kid my folks drove us from Ottawa Ontario To New York City to visit cousins once a month...I've got a younger brother living Stateside and I need a passport to see him...I do wish for the not so long ago days
Mcdee


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Well gentleman it wasn't "Bush" who let foreign terrorists come across the porous open Canadian border due to the 'liberal' practices letting anyone into Canada. He didn't blow up two buildings and punch a huge hole in our economy. It also wasn't he who is jacking up the oil prices helping to ruin world economies. ( Oh, yeah, I forgot, Bush went into Iraq "for the oil" )

And MCR if you want Obama, the most liberal empty suit that's ever run for office, you can have him. He'll fit right in with your 'Royal Subject' mentality. " A car in every garage, a chicken in every pot, and a bankruptcy in every wallet due to outrages confiscatory taxes.

I REALLY do wish some of our liberals would read our Constitution at least once in their life. Thankfully, at least this time, our "supreme" court got it right on firearms.

I am glad you have a new military budget, MCR, I'm sure you need some new slingshots.

And McD, I'm sorry you need a passport to see your brother, but the days of our loose borders are ( or should be ) over. It's time we insisted we ARE a sovereign country and deserve secure borders. Now if we can only convince our other abutting 'little brother' Mexico of that we could stop that invasion too.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Humorous anecdote: A friend of mine who's mother was Scottish born, nationalized, and live with him here used to travel with him to Canada a lot. When driving across the border the guards would ask the usual question. "Nationality....Where do you live...? " etc. As soon as they came to her and she said " Pittsburrrrgh" it was "Okay lady, out of the car, let's see your papers !"


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

the Dabbler said:


> ...It also wasn't he who is jacking up the oil prices helping to ruin world economies.


Come on Dabs, you actually believe he has nothing to do with helping make his oil buddies richer? 

Seriously?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's a thought...let's get all the world leaders, sit them in a room and give them all a Nosferatu or Dr.J model to build....whoever does the best job can be the President of the South Pole,(and no help from Top advisers either) and let the rest of us simply live life :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Ah, another conspiracy story. No consideration of China and India gobbling up oil in bidding on the world market, or Russia holding Europe hostage with their oil and gas.
How about letting us drill in the Arctic, off the shores, in the shale ? Or building nuclear plants, refineries, put windmills in Kennedy's Atlantic? Whole bunch of 'NIMBY's" out there. Let's go for it all.
"We",( the politicians) would rather use up all our acreage growing enviro stuff, raising the food prices. Trouble is,it costs more to make than the energy it produces, and it's not as milage efficient as petrol.

All to support the myth of human-produced "global warming". Now there's a falacy. How arrogant to think humans are that powerful. All to defend week to week weather prognostications rather than 1000 year cycles.
Seriously!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> Here's a thought...let's get all the world leaders, sit them in a room and give them all a Nosferatu or Dr.J model to build....whoever does the best job can be the President of the South Pole,(and no help from Top advisers either) and let the rest of us simply live life :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Yes but then you have the cat-fight over who does the judging of "best" build. What are the criteria, and who sets that ?? Life gets teedjus don't it ?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Let my ex wife be the judge...she's never been wrong...never..
Mcdee


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

the Dabbler said:


> Ah, another conspiracy story.


Yeah, that's me. I've always been an alarmist first and, second, I have a tendency toward believing every conspiracy theory imaginable. Including the one about aliens advising our government. :freak: Let's be realistic, here. Better yet, let's all just believe what the government feeds us and call it good. Yeah, that's the ticket!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Maybe we should just all expand our sources of information rather than just the conspiracy promoters. You know, like: " Fire doesn't melt steel! "


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> Let my ex wife be the judge...she's never been wrong...never..
> Mcdee


Hmmm, bad choice of examples McD. She's rid of you, what does that say ?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

the Dabbler said:


> Hmmm, bad choice of examples McD. She's rid of you, what does that say ?


Hmmm... well I guess she finally came to her senses  Actually we make better friends than mates...Her only fault is that she's never wrong...on the other hand I'm very seldom right...Hey maybe we Do make a good team, might just take her out for dinner one of these hot summer nights...thanks Dabs...see what you've started :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Ummm, I'd really rather not be involved, but I will watch the papers to see what comes out of the situation.

HEADLINE

"Canadian man throttled by impecably correct former spouse"......see pictures, page B4.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

the Dabbler said:


> Maybe we should just all expand our sources of information rather than just the conspiracy promoters


You think? (pauses to think...) Nah! We're nowhere near that intelligent.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I like your "over the years" idea, I've had a few of 'em. ( years that is ) And a whole lot of varied experiences which you can read when I write my memoirs.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

the Dabbler said:


> I like your "over the years" idea, I've had a few of 'em. ( years that is ) And a whole lot of varied experiences which you can read when I write my memoirs.


Yeah, most of us have spent a couple years on the planet. It's unfortunate you're still of the opinion our President tries hard to get elected because he wants to do what is right for America and not for his ego or his pocketbook. There are no more Roosevelts or Eisenhowers to come, pal. Get used to it.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

BOY! This whole thread is becoming the basis for a Punk Rock episode! C'mon Dabs...show more Anger!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

MadCap Romanian said:


> BOY! This whole thread is becoming the basis for a Punk Rock episode! C'mon Dabs...show more Anger!


I knew it...Punk Rock is responsible for the downfall of our Western Civilization and the high price of oil and even this thread.
Mcdee
PS...What was this thread about again


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Um...I think I wanted to show people my Punk Rock Video's. 

Somewhere along the line, Dabs informed us we were stupid Canadians who couldn't do anything and that we were Liberal Lovers who had a faulty economy and were running our country into the ground, and on and on. 

I posted the films on the Canada Arm, Avro Arrow, and Ballard Fuel Cell...which I think he missed the point I was making, which was that we, as Canadians, CAN accomplish great things. 

I don't know if Dabs is trying to rally up the Americians against the Canadians, but it seems like Kit Junkie is disagreeing with him. ..a Civil war, perhaps?

Anyway...to be honest...I don't even care what point we're all at with this thread....I'm just sitting here, shaking my head in disbelief, and waiting for Hank to read it and shut it down for being too political!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Anyway...to be honest...I don't even care what point we're all at with this thread....I'm just sitting here, shaking my head in disbelief, and waiting for Hank to read it and shut it down for being too political!












Nah! Hank's got other things on his mind.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Um...I think I wanted to show people my Punk Rock Video's.
> 
> Somewhere along the line, Dabs informed us we were stupid Canadians who couldn't do anything and that we were Liberal Lovers who had a faulty economy and were running our country into the ground, and on and on.
> 
> ...


**********************************************************
_Seems like this same thing happened the last time we had a 'conversation' like this. Someone (often uninvolved in our process) __throws out comments about U.S. politics and other subjects and as soon as anyone ( read: me) responds, mainly in jest, someone gets ultra-defensive and shows extreme insecurity,attempts __to reverse things to make it all my fault for picking on the poor soul._
_I guess from now on I'll have to insert a dozen smileys with all my posts so no-one thinks they are put upon ! ?_

_Oddly enough, no-one complains if someone clogs up the BB with blatant ads for their business or exploits it for their burgeoning 'YouTube' video __career. However their are tears aplenty shed if not enough members view those postings. One certainly couldn't be faulted if they came to believe their was _
_a certain amount of thin skin or immaturity involved._
_Anyone looking back over this thread can see where it went sour so this will be my last word on it. I will, however close with plenty of smileys so as to end on a pleasant note and not bruise anyone's feelings._
_     :lol: _


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

the Dabbler said:


> **********************************************************
> _Seems like this same thing happened the last time we had a 'conversation' like this. Someone (often uninvolved in our process) __throws out comments about U.S. politics and other subjects and as soon as anyone ( read: me) responds, mainly in jest, someone gets ultra-defensive and shows extreme insecurity,attempts __to reverse things to make it all my fault for picking on the poor soul._
> _I guess from now on I'll have to insert a dozen smileys with all my posts so no-one thinks they are put upon ! ?_
> 
> ...


The only thin skin, here, is yours. Noone but you resorted to name calling or throwing jabs. Shall we talk about immaturity? Your smileys don't mean squat.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Point proven.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Alright fellas, time to take a step back and a deep breath. I was reading under the assumption that everything being said was in jest and good natured ribbing albeit with a political slant.

Then again, as we all know once you inject politics/religion/pokemon into the mix, things WILL go awry. We are all grown up here (physically) and each of us can tell when the thread is taking a nose dive into the gutter and should have the sense to stop before things escalate... as is well documented in this and previous threads.

So with that being said, let's all play nice shall we?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

NO! I'm taking my toys and going home. 

Just kidding. 

Dabs, I call a truce. Sorry for being a turd...


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I swear you never have, and never will, see/hear me speaking of pokemon !! :thumbsup:

Oh crap, I just did. DOH


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Right on guys:thumbsup: Now that's what it's all aboot. 
Mcdee ...eh?


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

the Dabbler said:


> I swear you never have, and never will, see/hear me speaking of pokemon !! :thumbsup:
> 
> Oh crap, I just did. DOH


No Soup For You!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

IF it's pea soup you've done me a favor !!!!!:freak: 
Thanks for stepping in before Ohio !


----------

